# Great Firestone Basket on eBay



## Robertriley (May 11, 2018)

I love these baskets and have a couple.  This one isn't mine but I'd rather see a CABER get than someone we didn't know.  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132617768998


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I love these baskets and have a couple.  This one isn't mine but I'd rather see a CABER get than someone we didn't know.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-fires...e-basket-with-jeweled-medallions/132617768998
> 
> View attachment 805411



I like it this post I can put my Eggs on that basket:eek: Big Lol


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2018)

They are *HUGE* but way *cool!*
*

*


----------



## Barto (May 14, 2018)

Agreed, but way cool!


----------

